# Noo-Noo on 'em again



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Noo-Noo (http://www.captkensabin.com/ )was out for a half day of fishing today with Frank from Sargent working the south shoreline over mud and caught over 20 fish. They released 3 over 25. The fish were caught on corkies. They also had 1 red that hit 9.5 pounds on the boga. Congrats guys on a great afternoon.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

man that's a hefty sringer!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Well ol' noo-noo is a fish catching son of a gun these days. Sure putting people on some nice trout!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

That many fish caught today thats impressive!!!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great sting, I love string pics......


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Well let me be the first to say the weather is crappy but the fishing is red hot you dont seem to get cold as much when your catching fish.I think it's so cold the fish are starveing.They are eating corkies the water is really high right now so stay close to the shoreline most of the fish are full of little mud minnow's at least that is what they look like after I cleaned them.I have some openings next week or you can wait till the weatherman tells ya to stay home lol it seems that has been the best bite.nasty weather equals big fish let's go get some together later Ken


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Way To Go. I need to set up a trip so you can show me what I am obviously doing wrong.
That weather was realy crappy and you still nailed em .


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

DatDude said:


> That many fish caught today thats impressive!!!!


No Doubt

Slurp


----------



## SET THE HOOK!!! (Nov 8, 2006)

You Are The Man Wish I Was At The Water Great Fish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Way 2 go Noo Noo! I just knew you were out there smokin em. Hell , we couldnt keep our decoys anchored down that day the wind was so bad!! This is the man to go with guys if you wanna big un! U DA MAN!


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

nice string!!!


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

save some 4 me there soon


----------



## Capt John (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice work buddy!! Good looking stringer!! Keep it up.


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Great job. Looks like you been hammering the fish. Keep it up.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Way to go fellas! Now that I can't chase "feathers" I'm gettin all fired up about chasin the "fins" part of my name!:dance:

Hey noo-noo, do you remember a really muddy white chevy 4x4, 4 wheeler in the bed, big DU sticker on the tailgate tradin places with ya comin out of Palacios on 35 headin towards Port Lavaca about a week ago?


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice job man


----------

